# Toast Across America Johnson City, Tennessee



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Toast Across America


This would be Mr. Bobby Newman and myself having a smoke at The Toast Across America event at the The Ligero Cigar Lounge in Johnson City, Tennessee on 12/12/12. What an awesome evening. What a great charity and am proud to say the members of The Ligero Cigar Lounge was honored to have Mr. Newman in attendance. The support from the members was over the top. We are looking forward to having Mr. Newman back in December.

Linnie


----------

